
The Alphabet by the-alphabet - rcarmo
http://the-alphabet.github.io/
======
sh4na
Now to register all those names with the .xyz TLD...

~~~
k__
I bet Alphabet has already registered 90% of the .xyz domains, so they don't
need .com anymore.

Probably just to show PG what real power is ;)

~~~
sh4na
I hear the owner of the .xyz TLD is flooded with requests, so if things aren't
registered now, they will be soon enough :P

~~~
k__
I smell an inside job. :D

